# Need Help Finding Shape Fx Clothing (Or Similar)



## nics1972 (May 24, 2007)

I bought a dress from Spiegel's Shape Fx line and absolutely love love love it. Here is the link: Spiegel | Online Shopping

I really want to buy some more clothng of the similar type but cant find anything other than what Spiegel has. There is shapewear but I dont want control underwear.. I want apparel.. know what I mean..

Please please help me with some suggestions. I'd so appreciate it !!

- Nicole


----------



## chocobon (May 25, 2007)

I love that collection but I am of no help sorry!!

Does it really do as it says?!!


----------



## Aprill (May 25, 2007)

Didnt Newport News sell those?


----------



## nics1972 (May 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *chocobon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love that collection but I am of no help sorry!!Does it really do as it says?!!

The clothing is pretty strategically designed. I am not really big, but I get a little self conscious and the clothes do help boost my confidence. The cuts do camoflage flaws pretty well. I love the collection too but it looks like Spiegel and Newport-News are the only ones selling the line *sigh*. Hopefully we will get some leads here...

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Didnt Newport News sell those? You are right on the mark. Newport News still has the line on their website. I think Spiegel and Newport News are sister companies and they are the only ones that carry the line. I have looked and looked and looked, but I didnt find any other website/store carrying it. And I am not stuck on Shape Fx.. anything that is along the same line works fine too. But what ??!! *lol*.


----------



## Aprill (May 25, 2007)

hmmm, how about Lipo in a box?

Amazon.com?

ebay?


----------



## nics1972 (May 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmmm, how about Lipo in a box?Amazon.com?

ebay?

Hmmm.. sounds like a treatment. I am going to look t up.Thanks .


----------

